# help cant get filter off



## pandarilla (Mar 21, 2010)

thanks for looking 
i tried to change the filter off of my 07 gli and i cant get the filter to move even though i was using the 33mm ranch as needed 
i tried a little harder and the plastic seems to bend and there was a cracking sound







i dare not push it harder....








help


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: help cant get filter off (pandarilla)*

Do you know who installed it last time? If it was the dealer it's possible they forgot the rubber gasket or cranked it down too tight. I can't remember if you can get a metal band type wrench around there but possibly using a band wrench as high as possible near the threads might get it? Or possibly using the band wrench and socket (isn't it 36mm?) at the same time with even pressure on both.
If it was the dealer maybe you can call them to fix it because it should not be that tight. It says the torque specs right on the filter cannister.



_Modified by saaber2 at 5:53 PM 3-28-2010_


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Are you going the right way. Dont mean to be a Jerk, but hey I've seen worse.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: help cant get filter off (pandarilla)*

i find this very hard to believe.
if you're using a socket, it'll come off.. and shouldn't break. If it breaks, well, it's only because something wasn't done right before you tried.


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: help cant get filter off (pandarilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pandarilla* »_thanks for looking 
i tried to change the filter off of my 07 gli and i cant get the filter to move even though i was using the 33mm ranch as needed 
i tried a little harder and the plastic seems to bend and there was a cracking sound







i dare not push it harder....








help









What the hell is a ranch and how do you use it to remove the oil filter?


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

It's from Hidden Valley.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (BoostedDubVR6T420)*

Maybe you should try using a three-pronged filter remover to get it off, similar to this one:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: help cant get filter off (pandarilla)*

you have a few options, you can either use the socket and a wrench, i believe 36mm, if that doesnt do it then put a pipe on the end of the wrench handle for some torque, or try using an oil band wrench, or both at the same time like someone stated previously, or if you want to be a dick (but it will work) bring your car to some fast lube place for an oil change and when they break the filter cap they will by you a new one, or they will free the tension so it wont be as bad next time for you


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (BoostedDubVR6T420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedDubVR6T420* »_It's from Hidden Valley.


----------

